# Kindle Special Offers (HD Fire) -- $5 account credit



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry if I am missing somewhere else this should be posted but on the Special Offers HD Kindles there is an offer for free $5 account credit. It is under the "Offers" tab then watch the preview of the new TNT drama "Monday Mornings [tntdrama.com]". It said "Get Treated" and takes you to the preview, which was about 4 minutes.

Then there is a link at the bottom that says "Get Treated with a $5 Amazon discount", so you click that and then get an email with an email saying:
"Your $5 TNT Monday Mornings promotional discount has been applied to your account!"

You must use the credit by March 6. It is for items sold by and shipped by Amazon. Man


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks! got it'.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome sauce. Thanks, StephanieJ.

I never watch the special offer previews...perhaps I should start.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

It worked on my non-HD Fire too... WHEEEEEE!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

readingril said:


> It worked on my non-HD Fire too... WHEEEEEE!


How do you access Special Offers on the non-HD Fire? Are they listed on the home screen also?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, at the top of the Home Screen, it's  the last item on the right... Offers


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

just checked, not showing on my list.  it must be over, sorry I missed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To be clear, the offer shows us as "Monday Mornings," at least on my Fire HD8.9, not as "Get Treated" or with any any mention of the $5.  

I just got it, B-Kay, so you might check again, it's definitely not over.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a first generation Kindle Fire, it does not have an "Offers" tab.  I wish it did!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what the SO says:

To use your $5 discount: 1. Add one or more eligible items sold and shipped by Amazon.com in new condition to your Cart. This offer excludes Amazon.com Gift Cards and all digital downloads and content. 2. Complete your qualifying purchase no later than 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on March 6, 2013. 3. The discount will be reflected in your Order Summary.

The offer is valid for a limited time only. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time. You must redeem the promotional code for the discount on your Kindle Fire or Kindle Fire HD with Special Offers no later than 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on February 4, 2013. The promotional code and discount expire at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on March 6, 2013. The discount may only be used to purchase physical items, excluding Amazon.com Gift Cards and all digital downloads and content, sold and shipped by Amazon.com in new condition and must be used in one order. See full Terms and Conditions.

So, it's for physical items, not digital downloads/content...and you have a month to pick something out!

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I just watched it and got the credit. Someone at the beginning of the preview had a tablet, could have been a Kindle.   Looks like a good show, too.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got it but for me the video was  a hot mess, kept stopping and had to pause and start at least 30 times which made the video useless in terms of promoting a show.  But I got the offer.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Seamonkey said:


> I got it but for me the video was a hot mess, kept stopping and had to pause and start at least 30 times which made the video useless in terms of promoting a show.


OK, I thought there was something wrong with my connection. I became so feed up that I didn't even watch the clip.

Useless indeed.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't listen to the sound, just watched the video; I assumed that it was pausing to say something about the characters.  It stopped and started on its own without any intervention on my part.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had sound on and the sound played with the video and not during the frozen times.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome, free money! thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Video played just fine for me. . . . .it was just an ad spot. . . . I've actually seen it promo'd on busses and other channels.  It actually looks like a possibly not bad show.

AND, now I have $5 to spend at Amazon before the beginning of March.  Yeah, that's not going to be a problem.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I watched the entire promo this morning, BEFORE checking Kindle Boards.  I watched it, then hit the home button not knowing about the offer.  Now it won't let me access the page with the link!  I'm calling CS about this, yes sir!  

UPDATE:

After 15 minutes with CS chat, they weren't able to do anything for me because the offer was not directly from Amazon....bummer!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To be clear, the offer shows us as "Monday Mornings," at least on my Fire HD8.9, not as "Get Treated" or with any any mention of the $5.
> 
> I just got it, B-Kay, so you might check again, it's definitely not over.


Thanks Betsy, that worked and I should get my confirmation email shortly.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> I watched the entire promo this morning, BEFORE checking Kindle Boards. I watched it, then hit the home button not knowing about the offer. Now it won't let me access the page with the link! I'm calling CS about this, yes sir!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> After 15 minutes with CS chat, they weren't able to do anything for me because the offer was not directly from Amazon....bummer!


 

Sorry!!!

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you, readingril. I wasn't aware the older Fires had them also.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Got it, Thanks!


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got it. Thanks


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  I got the $5 credit, and got to see that Jamie Bamber is on a new show.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I never did see that offer in my special offers. 

Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tip - I watched it, or listened while I did something else, got the credit and immediately used it on a cover I wanted for my iPad Mini. Ended up costing me all of $2.98 including shipping since it was a Prime item. And it's out for delivery today.

All for watching a promo for a show we planned to give a try anyway.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got this today (didn't get it last week) and am guessing it is available because like the show, it is Monday.  It didn't appear as an 'offer'--it looked like an ad for the show and once the preview was over, I saw the information about the $5.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

StephanieJ said:


> I have a first generation Kindle Fire, it does not have an "Offers" tab. I wish it did!


Same here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the first gen Kindle Fire did not have a "special offers" version.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I watched the video just to see if there was an offer and it offered and I clicked on it but then it said I had already used it, so I'm guessing they limit you to one.


----------

